# Ford Plow Trucks



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Only brand worth putting a plow on


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice truck ! is that a V10


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

wrong engine , correct body


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice trucks guys


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

some pics of my trucks and a video of my strobe reverse light set up both trucks have the same setup


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fatheadon - beautiful trucks! I always loved that blue on your 6.0


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Spool it up;1553351 said:


> wrong engine , correct body


Don't you get hassled for having your licence plate behind the spreader?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks plow guy. And cet my plate it behind my spreader 2 seasons now and iv never been bothered by the law.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fatheadon1;1553650 said:


> Thanks plow guy. And cet my plate it behind my spreader 2 seasons now and iv never been bothered by the law.


That would be a ticket here and the jerks even give us tickets if we don't move our front plates. So we have to zip tie them to the grill for the winter.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a Rebel although illegal I do not run front plates. I can't stand the look if them have not had one since 03 and have only been pulled over once and I talked my way outta it.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's my 08 f350


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's another


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Heres one of my favorite shots....


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Yes Sir!.. Not a big fan of the mileage. but there is plenty of power


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Olddog I like that pic also. Here is some more of my 2011 that got bough back by ford














and my old 05














the 2 old trucks. The white 6.0 is still running around with 202000 miles an going strong


----------



## blackjack219 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Whats up with all the Crew cabs?. Isnt that a pain trying to plow with?. I love the regular cab


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

VOGLERny;1553779 said:


> Whats up with all the Crew cabs?. Isnt that a pain trying to plow with?. I love the regular cab


RCLB is the best plow truck IMO but you have to use what you have. I have a CCSB but I need it for the family.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

VOGLERny;1553779 said:


> Whats up with all the Crew cabs?. Isnt that a pain trying to plow with?. I love the regular cab


I plow with an ECSB, with the tool box it sucks and I'm running an 8' pull plow doing resi's. Cant see a thing out the back, but that's why there is side mirrors.

That said, I'd trade my truck in a heart beat for a nice regular cab. Just hard to find a good used one with low miles and never plowed with.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

fatheadon1;1553725 said:


> Olddog I like that pic also. Here is some more of my 2011 that got bough back by ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the white one too. You seem to find all the sport model 6.0s. My favorite style trucks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Obs all the way


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Great trucks guys. Fathead, love your '12 bro. Can't wait to get in one around September.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

KL&M Snow Div.;1553843 said:


> Obs all the way
> View attachment 120749


Makes me miss my obs 96, nice rig!


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

2006 F-350










2003 Excursion


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

VOGLERny;1553779 said:


> Whats up with all the Crew cabs?. Isnt that a pain trying to plow with?. I love the regular cab


i plow all big lots so it does not bother me for the most part. i buy ccsb trucks because i use the back seat as tool storage thats outta sight outta mind unlike a tool box in the bed. 2nd when i need to get guys to a job a reg cab dont work for me. and last when i travel i always drive and have people with me and i still have room for luggage or my guns outta the weather. I love reg cab rigs but they just dont fit my needs.



plowguy43;1553824 said:


> Love the white one too. You seem to find all the sport model 6.0s. My favorite style trucks


i bougth the white 05 in sep 04 2 weeks later my friends dad went to the same dealer and got the sister truck to my white one the blue 05 they were built same day with all the same options. After selling the white truck to a friend i missed the good ole 6.0 an when my friends dad said he was offing the blue one i jumped on it for half what i had sold mine for. so in the end i got the same truck with some extra cash in hand to bullet proof it Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

cet;1553657 said:


> That would be a ticket here and the jerks even give us tickets if we don't move our front plates. So we have to zip tie them to the grill for the winter.


Got told today by the OPP zip tied to the grill wasn't enough, gave me a warning a sent me on my way.

I'm loving these trucks!

Mine


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

Spool it up;1553351 said:


> wrong engine , correct body


where did you get the lights under the door from?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

fatheadon1;1553993 said:


> i plow all big lots so it does not bother me for the most part. i buy ccsb trucks because i use the back seat as tool storage thats outta sight outta mind unlike a tool box in the bed. 2nd when i need to get guys to a job a reg cab dont work for me. and last when i travel i always drive and have people with me and i still have room for luggage or my guns outta the weather. I love reg cab rigs but they just dont fit my needs.
> 
> i bougth the white 05 in sep 04 2 weeks later my friends dad went to the same dealer and got the sister truck to my white one the blue 05 they were built same day with all the same options. After selling the white truck to a friend i missed the good ole 6.0 an when my friends dad said he was offing the blue one i jumped on it for half what i had sold mine for. so in the end i got the same truck with some extra cash in hand to bullet proof it Thumbs Up


Have you had good luck with the 6.0s? I love that motor especially tuned.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

here's mine.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice pictures of all the trucks.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

plowguy43;1554285 said:


> Have you had good luck with the 6.0s? I love that motor especially tuned.[/QUOTE
> 
> iv had 2 of my own and between myself an friends we have over 10 6.0 ranging from 40000 -325000 miles and im not gonna sat they are perfect but for the most part if you take care of their quirks and run them hard they treat us well. And yes they are beasts tuned


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice trucks guys!


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is my black beauty


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

pass trucks:

































This snowless seasons set up.....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mackman your truck came out great. An its nice to see the backhoe Operator learned how to load your spreader withjust the corner of the bucket


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Mackman, what size tires are you running, do you get good traction plowing with them?


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Everyone has nicer trucks then me but oh well heres my f250. Shes still getting work done hasnt seen the snow this season.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1996 F350 with Western Plow


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Off topic but...

not exactly the best car for winter driving lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

My 2012 F350 still hasnt seen snow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Couple action shots in this thread of my old ford. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129896


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heres mine. Old username was ultimate plow user since 02 but cant retrieve my password. Heres my truck. Id like to do a flatbed sometime in the future.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ULM2013;1555018 said:


> Id like to do a flatbed sometime in the future.


I hear them 6.0's don't run for *****. I wouldn't bother spending any money on the truck to try and make it last longer or be more useful. It's amazing it runs as is.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

MACKMAN your truck looks great!!! whats the reason for taking off the doors for the salt spreader??? 

Let us know how you like the spreader.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ham 
what do you think of your tailgate spreader?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

VOGLERny;1553029 said:


> Only brand worth putting a plow on


Nice looking truck, what size lift and tires. its a perfect heightThumbs Up


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Love the setup Mackman, Ive been looking for a cheap aluminum flatbed for my truck too.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Im running 275 65 18's Hankook Dynapro MT's. On 18in wheels off a '06 f350.. With a 3 in leveling kit and 2in Bora Wheel spacers


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys blow my mind! Nice trucks capable of moving mountains of snow. Haven't you straight plow guys ever heard of wings? Get with the times man! LOL!

Again, nice trucks and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Snowish. I like it. Have had it for 5 years we run two of them right now.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

trustyrusty;1555155 said:


> You guys blow my mind! Nice trucks capable of moving mountains of snow. Haven't you straight plow guys ever heard of wings? Get with the times man! LOL!
> 
> Again, nice trucks and keep 'em coming.


It's not always the plow it's how you use it my friend.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hambrick & Co.;1555158 said:


> Snowish. I like it. Have had it for 5 years we run two of them right now.


Do you think this is worth it? or should I wait till the end of the season for something around the chicagoland area? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-1000...item1c2e97c8a8

I was thinking about getting the vbox in the bed, but i dont really have anywhere to put the salt if i dont use it. A tailgate might be a better choice for me.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Your link didn't work. We are looking to switch to v boxes next year so will have 1 for sale


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hambrick & Co.;1555165 said:


> Your link didn't work. We are looking to switch to v boxes next year so will have 1 for sale


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-100.../121040783528?pt=Trailers&hash=item1c2e97c8a8

Well let me know, Ill be interested in that. 
This is my second year plowing and first year with my truck. Im going to try and get some commerical lots and hotels nextyear.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Just be careful it states it's missing the part that connects the salter to the truck. The mount kit is about $450 for that salter ( I just bought new mounts) and it didn't mention anything about truck side wiring /controller so you got some additional costs there too


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hambrick & Co.;1555178 said:


> Just be careful it states it's missing the part that connects the salter to the truck. The mount kit is about $450 for that salter ( I just bought new mounts) and it didn't mention anything about truck side wiring /controller so you got some additional costs there too[/QUOTE
> 
> True. The less money I have to spend the better. haha. What things should I look for if I go to look at a salt spreader??


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice truck ultimate





















.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

snowbuster1;1555202 said:


> Nice truck ultimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.. Yours is the same truck. I miss the day i picked it up from the dealer 5 years ago. Its been an awsome vehicle since day one.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Hambrick & Co.;1555160 said:


> It's not always the plow it's how you use it my friend.


Just a little friendly leg-pulling there


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss this one.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

trustyrusty;1555337 said:


> Just a little friendly leg-pulling there


I almost bought a new boss V at the start of the year, but decided to wait and see how this year played out. Glad I waited. But I will agree with you so much more productive with a V.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

heres 2 of mine could not get the 3rd truck


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The stack makes it look like a mini rig. Is it a Diesel?


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Hambrick & Co.;1555731 said:


> I almost bought a new boss V at the start of the year, but decided to wait and see how this year played out. Glad I waited. But I will agree with you so much more productive with a V.


I just bought my first V this year and I really like it, I put 33 hours on it last week and I'm impressed so far. It seems like a lot of my jobs require carrying snow around corners or down to the end of a driveway to be deposited in a retention area somewhere, which is why wings are important to me. I get frustrated just looking at a plain straight plow, but I realize that is due to the nature of the accounts I service.

I'd post a pic of my equipment but:

It's not very impressive, and
They are all Chevy's so I can't do it here.
OK, OK, I'll leave this thread, just calm down, I'm going now!

:waving: prsport


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fatheadon1;1554882 said:


> Mackman your truck came out great. An its nice to see the backhoe Operator learned how to load your spreader withjust the corner of the bucket


They are getting better lol



CAT 245ME;1554920 said:


> Hey Mackman, what size tires are you running, do you get good traction plowing with them?


They are 33in dick cepeak mud countrys. They do good in the snow



snowish10;1555087 said:


> MACKMAN your truck looks great!!! whats the reason for taking off the doors for the salt spreader???
> 
> Let us know how you like the spreader.


I take the doors off. Cuz when i load up with salt it is running over the side. So the doors can be a PITA to close. Plus i have to spread 4-5 loads sometimes more on some storms. So i dont even want to mess with them.

I like the spreader overall.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

DieselSlug;1555777 said:


> The stack makes it look like a mini rig. Is it a Diesel?


yes 7.3 turbo diesel


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

ULM2013;1555329 said:


> Thanks.. Yours is the same truck. I miss the day i picked it up from the dealer 5 years ago. Its been an awsome vehicle since day one.


The engine compartment on these trucks looks tight! How hard is it to replace the spark plugs on a gas job in this body? I really like this era F250-350, but i think im ready to turn away from Diesel as i cant really justify the need for it. Do the gas jobs have the common exhaust leak/tick? The 5.4 would prolly be fine for my needs, basically mostly plowing.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine


















my buddys truck.









Bros rig


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

DieselSlug;1555899 said:


> The engine compartment on these trucks looks tight! How hard is it to replace the spark plugs on a gas job in this body? I really like this era F250-350, but i think im ready to turn away from Diesel as i cant really justify the need for it. Do the gas jobs have the common exhaust leak/tick? The 5.4 would prolly be fine for my needs, basically mostly plowing.


Not sure i got a badge on my door.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

DieselSlug;1555899 said:


> The engine compartment on these trucks looks tight! How hard is it to replace the spark plugs on a gas job in this body? I really like this era F250-350, but i think im ready to turn away from Diesel as i cant really justify the need for it. Do the gas jobs have the common exhaust leak/tick? The 5.4 would prolly be fine for my needs, basically mostly plowing.


I have done the spark plugs change on a 02,07 and 08. The 08 was the easiest but the other 2 are pretty much the same. You just need the right tools, like an extension or a knuckle. As long as the plug doesn't break its not a bad job. All the fords with factory exhaust manifolds will probably need to be changed at some point before 100k, the heat just warps them. The Aftermarket ones are much better.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

unhcp;1555928 said:


> I have done the spark plugs change on a 02,07 and 08. The 08 was the easiest but the other 2 are pretty much the same. You just need the right tools, like an extension or a knuckle. As long as the plug doesn't break its not a bad job. All the fords with factory exhaust manifolds will probably need to be changed at some point before 100k, the heat just warps them. The Aftermarket ones are much better.


Thanks for the info! We will see what happens to diesel fuel costs in the near future.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

My last Ford plow truck, kinda miss it some days but I still am glad I traded it for my diesel!


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Anybody else have a sander with a wooden handle?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i had one yrs ago


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

snowbuster1;1555386 said:


> I miss this one.


One of Fords best looking models, IMO!


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah I loved that truck. It ran good too, 4" exhaust,100h programmer,open intake. The guy that had it before me ran the exhaust out the drivers side, at first I thought it was silly,but then you could hear it real good and I liked it!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*superduty*

Just got a bath!


----------



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I drove a 79 F series for about 15 years..... Doesn't anyone on the boards have a 34 year old plow truck they want to share pix of ????


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

heres mine f350 soon to be straight piped


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

VOGLERny;1556445 said:


> Anybody else have a sander with a wooden handle?


Got tons of them.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

cat10;1558898 said:


> heres mine f350 soon to be straight piped


Nice truck man, love regular cabs, you have a dpf delete on your truck?


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

here is my set up for 2012-2013. the pull plow so far does a good job cleaning by the garage doors but it has a hydualic issue that needs to be fixed.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

SalNazzaro;1558916 said:


> Nice truck man, love regular cabs, you have a dpf delete on your truck?


thanks not yet by the end of feb it will have the straight pipe on it i already got the tunner tho need to plow to make some more


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

cat10;1559048 said:


> thanks not yet by the end of feb it will have the straight pipe on it i already got the tunner tho need to plow to make some more


Nice set up kinda reminds me of my 350 with the light bar on the backrack like that . it's funny looks like a church i went to in west peabody that your plowing .


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mackman;1554880 said:


>


Awsome looking truck! Totally cool.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

cat320;1559055 said:


> Nice set up kinda reminds me of my 350 with the light bar on the backrack like that . it's funny looks like a church i went to in west peabody that your plowing .


thanks i got to make better brackets so it dont sit to high and that church is in tewksbury


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

cat10;1559048 said:


> thanks not yet by the end of feb it will have the straight pipe on it i already got the tunner tho need to plow to make some more


yea I hear ya! these 6.4s are nasty with tuning and a dpf delete you'll love it!


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are mine.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Had to copy SPOOL IT UP


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

VOGLERny;1559501 said:


> Had to copy SPOOL IT UP


Ok public works man!!!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

My 02 F-350 with 66,000 on the clock


----------



## daveklassen (Jan 7, 2013)

Waiting for the next snow fall.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Im no ford fan but here is my money pit of a ford........ 97 ford powerstroke. Boss with wings. When its not in the shop getting repaired it is a snow pushing machine....


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

1999 F350 7.3L Powerstroke with 68,500miles on it currently, its a plowing beast especially when I put the wings on it, just sucks when I have to plow a residential driveway with it tho, back end is so wide, ha.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are mine. A 99 and 04 F350. The 99 is a 7.3 with 54K. Will be pulling the motor and doing manifolds other exhaust and turbo work in the spring. The 04 is getting a flat bed dump and just had the manifolds done.

I guess you cant post pictures more than once on this site. As if they would never be relevant in another topic of discussion, makes sense.... WTF?


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mklawnman;1559963 said:


> 1999 F350 7.3L Powerstroke with 68,500miles on it currently, its a plowing beast especially when I put the wings on it, just sucks when I have to plow a residential driveway with it tho, back end is so wide, ha.


That is a good looking setup. I like it a lot


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

ducaticorse;1559968 said:


> I guess you cant post pictures more than once on this site. As if they would never be relevant in another topic of discussion, makes sense.... WTF?


Freakin dumb as hell aint it. Ive run into the same problem before and it burns me up............. No reason for it.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanks snowbuster1, its a nice truck since the previous owner was 80yrs old and didnt drive it much, which it turn made me spend some money to get the front end redone with ball joints and a ujoint but after that it has served me well and hopefully for awhile. I like the 7.3L when plowing alot and the sound of it too ha.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

awgolasplowing;1559040 said:


> here is my set up for 2012-2013. the pull plow so far does a good job cleaning by the garage doors but it has a hydualic issue that needs to be fixed.


I saw a couple of used Snowman pull plows advertised this summer on Craigslist Maine, yours didn't happen to be one of them?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pic of my 04 it has a 9.6 fisher v


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice clean rig lawn, 5.4 or 6.8?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks it's a 6.8


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sharp 6.8! How's the mpg?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not the greatest but its ok . If I am easy I can get 14 on the highway around town 8-10 plowing about the same as a 6.7 one of my subs run


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice truck lawnboy, but I think your stepbars are on backwards.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

lawnboy2121;1561547 said:


> Not the greatest but its ok . If I am easy I can get 14 on the highway around town 8-10 plowing about the same as a 6.7 one of my subs run


Yeah that's not bad. I had a 01 2500HD with the 6.0 gas V8 - and I only got about 11 driving on the highway. I think it was geared low......it pulled good!


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

*my Ford*

Here is my Ford plow truck, my pride and joy: A 2000 F150 5.4 4x4
Although I am an avid Diesel fanatic, im only plowing with this gasser so far. (Although hopes for a F350 7.3 plow truck are always there) It has been a great truck, and at 193K, lots of $ has went into it, just this year has already been a new battery, battery-starter cables, starter, starter relay, and very soon it needs and will get new tires and brakes :0
But its getting the job done and I love this truck.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

one more (showcasing my *exceptionally rare* and nice parking haha)


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

RamPainting said:


> My 02 F-350 with 66,000 on the clock


Is that plow similar to the Boss V-Plow?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are mine:
2008 F550 10ft Boss Heavy Duty
2011 F350 9ft Boss Super Duty


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

factory steps on truck on right only one way to put them on


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ColliganLands;1561686 said:


> Here are mine:
> 2008 F550 10ft Boss Heavy Duty
> 2011 F350 9ft Boss Super Duty


Badass...You still plowing for Wrentham ?
How do you like that Boss 9 footer for plowing roads ? Is it a trip edge or full trip ?


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Heres my 08 and PGHPlowGuy's 02


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mackclmodel;1562051 said:


> Badass...You still plowing for Wrentham ?
> How do you like that Boss 9 footer for plowing roads ? Is it a trip edge or full trip ?


Thanks!! yup still plowing for Wrentham both those trucks have full trip blade plows i actually like them alot more on the roads they seem to "hop" manhole covers rather than trip and go flying into the air the ride is alot smoother so far


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ColliganLands;1562165 said:


> Thanks!! yup still plowing for Wrentham both those trucks have full trip blade plows i actually like them alot more on the roads they seem to "hop" manhole covers rather than trip and go flying into the air the ride is alot smoother so far


This year I'm spicing it up, instead of running a combo for my buddy who plowed for the state I'm plowing for Norfolk. I noticed to that the trip edge flys about 3' in the air when you hit a manhole cover or even a watergate cap for that matter.Who'd you buy the plows from ? How does Wrentham pay, do they go by GVW and plow size ?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mackclmodel;1562184 said:


> This year I'm spicing it up, instead of running a combo for my buddy who plowed for the state I'm plowing for Norfolk. I noticed to that the trip edge flys about 3' in the air when you hit a manhole cover or even a watergate cap for that matter.Who'd you buy the plows from ? How does Wrentham pay, do they go by GVW and plow size ?


yeah the trip edge loves to go flying into the air definately dont miss that at all!!!
bought the plows from Onsite Truck Repair in Central Falls great guys to deal with
they pay based off the truck gvw and plow size
Norfolk contacts me every year but im happy where im at so far


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

The black plastic part where you step is suppose to be closer to the front of the stepbar, not the back. In other words, you have the driver side on the passenger side, and vice versa...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

lawnboy2121;1561799 said:


> factory steps on truck on right only one way to put them on





Honest Mike;1562328 said:


> The black plastic part where you step is suppose to be closer to the front of the stepbar, not the back. In other words, you have the driver side on the passenger side, and vice versa...


you guys talking about my pickup?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think he is talking about my truck the steps r on right they can only go on one way from ford and the step lines up with the door when u get out as per ford instructions that came with them. If they were backwards spacing on bolt holes would not line up


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

The black plastic part is suppose to be more towards the front of the stepbar. In your picture, it looks like its more towards the rear of the step bar. And yes, the holes would line up either way. I "had" the same stepbars on my truck. When I bought them, they needed to be assembled, and I remember studying the pictures cause I noticed that the black plastic steppad was off to one side of the chrome bar, which makes them left and right specific...

I no longer have those, sold them. I now have the flat straight ones, not curled, that woulda been on the truck from the factory.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

I now have the same ones as you see on ULM2013's truck on page 5...


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

My 2000 F350 with a 7.3L. I was never a Ford fan until I took this truck for a test drive. No complaints whatsoever! 

















(you can just ignore the Chevy in the second pic)


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's mine. Just shy of 140,000 miles.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

the pics may make them look off but i asure u they r on right when u open the door they line up with the opening


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

ColliganLands;1562252 said:


> yeah the trip edge loves to go flying into the air definately dont miss that at all!!!
> bought the plows from Onsite Truck Repair in Central Falls great guys to deal with
> they pay based off the truck gvw and plow size
> Norfolk contacts me every year but im happy where im at so far


What did you pay for that 9 footer ? I bought a 2012 F-250 and was thinking of putting a plow on it for next year and putting it on with a town. How does Wrentham do the dispatching, do they wait till there's a foot on the roads or fairly early ?


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

And I assure you, according to your picture, its on backwards lol. Leave it like that, it looks fine.  Lets see some more Ford trucks with plows!


----------



## zak406 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mackman;1554880 said:


>


God I love that truck any chance you would be looking to sale come spring time? If not Im going to try to build the same truck you have except painted black :redbounce


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

zak406;1563126 said:


> God I love that truck any chance you would be looking to sale come spring time? If not Im going to try to build the same truck you have except painted black :redbounce


Everything has a price.. PM me a offer if you want. I can tell you now it better be a good one lol payuppayup

Its a 2004 F-350 with a 6speed and only 65,000 miles. Never had any problems with the motor at all. Truck runs like a champ.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

ColliganLands;1561686 said:


> Here are mine:
> 2008 F550 10ft Boss Heavy Duty
> 2011 F350 9ft Boss Super Duty


Nice trucks!


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Truck got hungry and ate a Subaru. Plow frame did most of the ripping


----------



## zak406 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mackman;1565721 said:


> Everything has a price.. PM me a offer if you want. I can tell you now it better be a good one lol payuppayup
> 
> Its a 2004 F-350 with a 6speed and only 65,000 miles. Never had any problems with the motor at all. Truck runs like a champ.


I will keep that in mind, I am going to look at a 2001 f350 7.3 tomorow. Its got 181,000 however there only asking 5500, im going to try to get them down to 4500 depending on the shape from the pictures it look pretty decent...


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine

95 250 PSD
04 350 PSD
04 450 PSD
08 350 PSD (no plow yet)


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fleet!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

scott3430;1567664 said:


> Nice fleet!


Thanks.


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

One from yesterday after pushing the 4" storm we got. 7.3 powerstroke which will out live the rest of the truck two fold haha


----------

